# Xlennart



## unitrunker (Feb 14, 2020)

I saw this pop up on freshports.

Reading the PKG description made me smile.





__





						FreshPorts -- games/xlennart: XBill Modification
					

Yet again, the fate of the world rests in your hands! An evil computer hacker, known only by his handle 'Lennart', has created the ultimate computer virus. A virus so powerful that it has the power to transmute an ordinary computer into a toaster oven. (oooh!) 'Lennart' has cloned himself into a...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 14, 2020)

> As System Administrator/Exterminator, your job is to keep Lennart from succeeding at his task.


That's why i want to switch from Debian to FreeBSD.


----------



## rorgoroth (Feb 14, 2020)

Edgy


----------

